
Music in the brain - Mz
http://scienmag.com/music-in-the-brain/
======
sedeki
I have had several psychotic episodes, where in a few of them, my brain has
produced music. I recall that I thought the music was awesome in the literal
sense of the word.

------
amelius
This makes me wonder. Does the part of the brain responsible for recognizing
music have its own pleasure center?

~~~
agumonkey
Very anecdotal idea: I relate music to rhythm and rhythm to balance, I'm
strongly thinking the sense of music is an abstract extrapolation of our
kinematic sense, which was a very strong indicator of survival and so
'pleasure' (the more abstract and sophisticated movement and patterns you can
mentally swallow and generate the more fit you are in wildlife).

/brain

